# RV Gunt



## Keranu (Mar 30, 2021)

Really surprised I haven't heard much talk and speculation regarding the secret project between Ralph and PPP. All speculation regarding this can be posted here.


*BACKGROUND / TIMELINE*

After the sex tape drama dwindled down, PPP has been relatively quiet on all things Ethan Ralph, even defending him in a favorable light against the Vickers, the Kiwis and the a-logs. Strange considered the gunt is PPP's bread and butter.

Sometime during the fall of 2020, I believe somewhere between September - November, Godwinson mysteriously sends Ralph donos live on streams.

Various times throughout 2021, Ralph discusses big plans for the Killstream. Something about a "deal" is occasionally referred to. This may just be referring to Ralph's Kilstream network on Odysee featuring Andy Warski content.

During the Killstream on or around February 22nd, 2022, the possibility of an RV trip regarding Ralph comes up. Interestingly, Ralph mentions Godwinson's donations and tells us to "think about it." I autistically speculated this could be refering to plans to fulfill the Ralph vs PPP fight discussed last summer.

March 28th, 2021, Gahoole hosts a threeway stream between himself, PPP, and Godwinson to discuss the recent gunt fight at the pedo house. At some point, the mysterious RV trip involving Ralph and PPP is mentioned again and discussed in further detail. Nothing official, details unclear, but is being held back due to COVID-19 traveling restrictions.

March 29th, 2021, Destiny watches Riley's video regarding the gunt fight that went down at his house. As soon as Digibro mentions his own plans of moving into a Winnebago, Destiny immediately interrupts to say "Oh the deal, oh shit. I may be involved in this. Wait how much has he said about this, publically? ......[long silence].......... ohwaitnevermind, forgetaboutit."

April 2nd, 2021, an IP2 forum mod leaks the plans for RV Gunt! Readers are cautious of big claims made, but curious.






April 4th, 2021, Ethan Ralph publicly denies all rumors for RV Gunt. He says the idea was pitched to him, but that's it. All hope for RV Gunt is shutdown.





September 14th, 2021, Ralph LIED! Ralph and Andy confirmed tonight on the Killstream that they did indeed plan an RV trip with PPP, Surfer and Godwinson!


----------



## Spectre_06 (Mar 30, 2021)

Keranu said:


> During the Killstream on or around February 22nd, 2022,


I CAN SEE THE FUTUREEEEEE


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 31, 2021)

Surfer gets a phone with Internet and TTS on taped to his head with a sword. Ralph seriously believes Surfur is going to finance the last 10 years of his life?


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 31, 2021)

If true this would be the crossover event of the century. I'm actually excited.


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Mar 31, 2021)

So will that be like the miami trip but with an RV?


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Mar 31, 2021)

RV is short for Rape Van right?


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Mar 31, 2021)

It wouldn't surprise me that Ralph hasn't learned his lesson about irl streaming.

I doubt Ralph will last 2 weeks before he's kicked off the RV. From all the evidence we have, Ralph is insufferable to be around, you add that with his rampant alcohol abuse, and you put people he wants to pick fights with like Destiny and PPP on there, it's going to the harvest of the decade.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 31, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> It wouldn't surprise me that Ralph hasn't learned his lesson about irl streaming.
> 
> I doubt Ralph will last 2 weeks before he's kicked off the RV. From all the evidence we have, Ralph is insufferable to be around, you add that with his rampant alcohol abuse, and you put people he wants to pick fights with like Destiny and PPP on there, it's going to the harvest of the decade.


Surfer with his sword will be hilarious.
desTINY fighting the altright irl will be a BTFO moment to breadtube being armchair, fake and a grift to everyone. From being politically active in local elections to confronting a Gamergate king irl. desTINY disarming Surfer with reality wouldn't be hard, PPP converted him when he was this cringe alien believing atheist with no principles.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Mar 31, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Surfur with his sword will be hilarious.
> desTINY fighting the altright irl will be a BTFO moment to breadtube being armchair, fake and a grift to everyone. From being politically active in local elections to confronting a Gamergate king irl. desTINY disarming Surfur with reality wouldn't be hard, PPP converted him when he was this cringe alien believing atheist with no principles.


This guy is always saying what I'm thinking. I love that!


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 31, 2021)

This will be the shortest RV trip ever.  People can't stand ralph being in the same town as them for the weekend.


----------



## FM Bradley (Mar 31, 2021)

Even those sick IP2 fucks understand the appeal of underwear, though.


----------



## TERF respecter (Mar 31, 2021)

Gunt, PPP, Surfer, Destiny, possibly Digitroon squad....holy shit possible kino of biblical proportions. Get them to face off with the IP2 RV somewhere and we could get a content supernova for the ages.


----------



## Yaito-Chan (Mar 31, 2021)

Maker's Mark firesales let's fucking goooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 31, 2021)

They should rent a short bus instead.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Mar 31, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Really surprised I haven't heard much talk and speculation regarding the secret project between Ralph and PPP. All speculation regarding this can be posted here.
> 
> 
> *BACKGROUND / TIMELINE*
> ...


There's no way the Gunt has the balls. Remember Miami 2019?


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Mar 31, 2021)

Better send Ralph some "content spray".


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 31, 2021)

ulsterscotsman said:


> There's no way the Gunt has the balls. Remember Miami 2019?


AIM AIM AIM AIM


----------



## instythot (Mar 31, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Really surprised I haven't heard much talk and speculation regarding the secret project between Ralph and PPP. All speculation regarding this can be posted here.
> 
> 
> *BACKGROUND / TIMELINE*
> ...


If, BIG IF, this is actually what is going on, there is no way Ethan Ralph will lock himself into an RV with a lunatic who can best him in weight, is over a foot taller than him and has threatened to sodomize and hospitalize him. Ethan is fuckin dumb, but he's not diagnosed as an actual retard. Now, getting Warski into an RV with Little Stevie and Surfer does sound very doable



RickestRickCriminal said:


> Surfur with his sword will be hilarious.
> desTINY fighting the altright irl will be a BTFO moment to breadtube being armchair, fake and a grift to everyone. From being politically active in local elections to confronting a Gamergate king irl. desTINY disarming Surfur with reality wouldn't be hard, PPP converted him when he was this cringe alien believing atheist with no principles.


No, you're misreading the matchup. Surfer is perhaps the one man alive who can out-autism Little Stevie on retarded political positions. Surfer walks with the Lord now


----------



## Crystal Golem (Mar 31, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> They should rent a short bus instead.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 31, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 2047333


LMAO Is there a larger picture of that Ralph face? I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Mar 31, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> LMAO Is there a larger picture of that Ralph face? I don't think I've ever seen that before.






It's one of my faves.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 31, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 2047346
> It's one of my faves.


That is fucking golden. I don't even need context.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 31, 2021)

instythot said:


> If, BIG IF, this is actually what is going on, there is no way Ethan Ralph will lock himself into an RV with a lunatic who can best him in weight, is over a foot taller than him and has threatened to sodomize and hospitalize him. Ethan is fuckin dumb, but he's not diagnosed as an actual retard. Now, getting Warski into an RV with Little Stevie and Surfer does sound very doable


The Digi family is going to beta test with Byrd if it's possible to live with a human so smelly in a confined small space. Then they will greenlight the swine we call da gunt to step _pied de cochon_ inside the vehicle.


instythot said:


> No, you're misreading the matchup. Surfer is perhaps the one man alive who can out-autism Little Stevie on retarded political positions. Surfer walks with the Lord now


I am getting my hopes up, true. Looking forward to the RV trip if true. I am a happy pod people consoomer if we get more gator footage to greentext about.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Mar 31, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I don't even need context.


I'm sure you can guess anyways. lol


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 31, 2021)

Now that I think of it, I listened to Rackets going on about Ralphs adventures in loliland last night and he offered to buy any one of them a beer if they made it to central Minnesota.  He made sure to add the caveat that they weren't allowed to enter his house.  It's probably nothing, but it would be funny if they showed up.


----------



## instythot (Mar 31, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Now that I think of it, I listened to Rackets going on about Ralphs adventures in loliland last night and he offered to buy any one of them a beer if they made it to central Minnesota.  He made sure to add the caveat that they weren't allowed to enter his house.  It's probably nothing, but it would be funny if they showed up.


If we're going road trip to Minnesota, the season finale is obviously on Father Jim's new lawn


----------



## Eggg (Mar 31, 2021)

Imagine the smell


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 31, 2021)

instythot said:


> If we're going road trip to Minnesota, the season finale is obviously on Father Jim's new lawn


Only if Gator isn't invited.


----------



## instythot (Mar 31, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Only if Gator isn't invited.


If not making his pilgrimage to the meto-lawn, what reward does Shannon get for his loyalty?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 31, 2021)

instythot said:


> If not making his pilgrimage to the meto-lawn, what reward does Shannon get for his loyalty?


Minimum wage.  A hot n' ready from me if he gets doxed.


----------



## Keranu (Mar 31, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Only if Gator isn't invited.


Well PPP did say they would have to agree to refrain from beating the shit out of Gator if he were to join the shortbus road trip.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 31, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Well PPP did say they would have to agree to refrain from beating the shit out of Gator if he were to join the shortbus road trip.


I think that was Godwinson and basically they said that Gator would be off limits because he'd be the one driving and controlling cameras/streams and such.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 31, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> I think that was Godwinson and basically they said that Gator would be off limits because he'd be the one driving and controlling cameras/streams and such.


Ways to get the sweet gator nectar.

superchat surfer to point the camera at gator
send gator's mass shooting takes to desTINY to deliver khantant
get smug (drunk) Ralph to point the camera at gator
GAYDUR TURN DA CAMERA 'ROUND GAYDUR


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 31, 2021)

TERF respecter said:


> Gunt, PPP, Surfer, Destiny, possibly Digitroon squad....holy shit possible kino of biblical proportions. Get them to face off with the IP2 RV somewhere and we could get a content supernova for the ages.


I read this and I really want to see the RVs crash into each other. The thought of the two clown cars crashing into each other and the Gunt and PPP flattening Destiny is so fucking hysterical that my face and eyes were going red and I had a hard time brushing my teeth without laughing. The fist fights that would occur would make the slap fight at Digi's house look like a playground spat.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 1, 2021)

Surfer would stab ralph/ gaytor within two days. PPP knows how to hold his tongue but Surfer would just call them fat degenerates who strayed from the Lord


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 1, 2021)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Surfer would stab ralph/ gaytor within two days. PPP knows how to hold his tongue but Surfer would just call them fat degenerates who strayed from the Lord


Not if desTINY gets in the way.


----------



## waffle (Apr 1, 2021)

I just think it's certian that Ralph and gator will chicken out. Or get pissed off and bail after two days max. Ralph can't take heat irl.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 1, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> It wouldn't surprise me that Ralph hasn't learned his lesson about irl streaming.
> 
> I doubt Ralph will last 2 weeks before he's kicked off the RV. From all the evidence we have, Ralph is insufferable to be around, you add that with his rampant alcohol abuse, and you put people he wants to pick fights with like Destiny and PPP on there, it's going to the harvest of the decade.


Ralph isn't capable of learning.


----------



## Berb (Apr 1, 2021)

Creating a kayfabe narrative faceturn arc for Ralph and Gator to get them into an RV and create days worth of embarrassing moments will be the final act of Ralph ayylawging.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Apr 1, 2021)

A cross country pilgrimage to all the great IBS moments. They need to press Donga at his moms used car lot and content spray Matt while he delivers boulders.
It can end in the Mecca of IBS on the front lawn of daddy gym. Bring Shannon and Bryan for a luchador match for the honor of who sucks Jim off first all while TTS plays.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Now that I think of it, I listened to Rackets going on about Ralphs adventures in loliland last night and he offered to buy any one of them a beer if they made it to central Minnesota.  He made sure to add the caveat that they weren't allowed to enter his house.  It's probably nothing, but it would be funny if they showed up.


To be fair I wouldn't want any degenerate in my house either. I would meet them at the bar; a bar that I hardly ever go to at the other side of town, just so that I won't be caught by anyone I know.


----------



## waffle (Apr 1, 2021)

No matter what happens, so long as PPP and Surfer go knock Jim to sell him a filter it'll be the biggest win in internet history.


----------



## PhoBingas (Apr 1, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 2047346
> It's one of my faves.


When the Chinese Xanax kicks in.


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 1, 2021)

Chaggot + family are a must. I need to see Derek “The Hebrew Hammer” Volk throw Digibro down a hill and suplex Gator into the carpet.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ralphamale, please confirm the rumors. We are willing to make concessions on leaving Butters alone when he buys all your merch.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 1, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Surfer gets a phone with Internet and TTS on taped to his head with a sword. Ralph seriously believes Surfur is going to finance the last 10 years of his life?


Both are correct.


----------



## instythot (Apr 1, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> superchat surfer to point the camera Surfer Saber at gator


Much better


----------



## Ralphamale (Apr 1, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> I think that was Godwinson and basically they said that Gator would be off limits because he'd be the one driving and controlling cameras/streams and such.


Doubt Gator has ever driven in his life.


----------



## instythot (Apr 1, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Doubt Gator has ever driven in his life.


I am sure his town needs pizzas delivered


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Apr 1, 2021)

I they put together an RV trip with such an insane cast it would be amazing. It would put IP2 to shame if it had a AAA cast like that. Mixing gunt, destiny, digitroon, and potentially PPP would be an all star ensemble of variety.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 1, 2021)

I feel bad for every pre-transcendent wagecuck who'll have to deal with the them as they ruin everyones day cross-country.


----------



## DopeSmurf (Apr 1, 2021)

PPP and Surfer are tiresome because they are extremely insecure and everything they do is dishonest self-aware pandering, and I am exhausted by them and their shout-talking. I was excited to see this thread because I thought maybe Ethan was about to jump on an IP2 RV, which would actually be based and turbo, but any schemes with PPP and fucking Destiny are pure pandering and tedious. But I do hope one day Ethan can fill Blade's shoes on an RV trip without gays like PPP or Warski involved. 

IP2 RVs are Ethan's natural habitat and his obvious destiny, but we don't need e-lames ruining it with their clout chasing fake shit. Imagine how based Miami would have been if Ethan had been rolling with real ones, instead of dragged down by weird gays from the internet. I really hoped Ethan was starting to understand this, but if he does IRL with PPP (literally a Warski clone) it will prove he learned nothing from Miami.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 1, 2021)

DopeSmurf said:


> PPP and Surfer are tiresome because they are extremely insecure and everything they do is dishonest self-aware pandering, and I am exhausted by them and their shout-talking. I was excited to see this thread because I thought maybe Ethan was about to jump on an IP2 RV, which would actually be based and turbo, but any schemes with PPP and fucking Destiny are pure pandering and tedious. But I do hope one day Ethan can fill Blade's shoes on an RV trip without gays like PPP or Warski involved.
> 
> IP2 RVs are Ethan's natural habitat and his obvious destiny, but we don't need e-lames ruining it with their clout chasing fake shit. Imagine how based Miami would have been if Ethan had been rolling with real ones, instead of dragged down by weird gays from the internet. I really hoped Ethan was starting to understand this, but if he does IRL with PPP (literally a Warski clone) it will prove he learned nothing from Miami.


At the bare minimum, one of this stooches will be in the RV. Can't say it will be what you want.


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 2, 2021)

Lmao @Keranu you might have hit the nail on the head here. Wtf is this?




Thread


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Apr 2, 2021)

DopeSmurf said:


> I thought maybe Ethan was about to jump on an IP2 RV, which would actually be based and turbo


What the fuck?


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 2, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Lmao @Keranu you might have hit the nail on the head here. Wtf is this?
> View attachment 2053241
> Thread


This is just poetic, the Kiwifarms is seen as dangerous and evil. But Ralph, Fuentes and fucking Vaush are stretching their hand to fucking IP2 to get swatted.   All this cope, grift and cult mindset concentrated in a tiny space full of cameras sounds too good to be true.

EXTRA  at Vaush being involved, his thread spawned Fuentes' thread. I guess Destiny BTFO breadtube so badly, it had to make Vaush force his hand to participate.


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 2, 2021)

IP2 is reacting to the news. They should know that 99% of his audience is banned from his Discord.


----------



## Relentlessly Bland (Apr 2, 2021)

I am getting restlessly excited for something that i'm sure will never happen. The sheer prospect of exeptionalism on this scale is destined to blow apart.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Apr 2, 2021)

Isn't Fuentes still on that FBI watch list? If he gets involved in this RV trip and shit goes down, it's straight to the slammer.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Apr 2, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> IP2 is reacting to the news. They should know that 99% of his audience is banned from his Discord.
> View attachment 2053303


More posts by IP2
Note that the user Therightstuff is an IP2 mod and massive baked alaska fan
https://ip2always.win/p/12i43vNFZ5/reminder-all-you-have-to-do-is-t/c/ (archive)



comments on that




this one
https://ip2always.win/p/12i43uHL5L/ethan-i-asked-them-if-they-were-/c/ (archive)




and this one
https://ip2always.win/p/12i43uHKYK/pay-me-5k-to-start-and-rv/c/ (archive)


----------



## Noname57 (Apr 2, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> PPP converted him when he was this cringe alien believing atheist with no principles.


Is that true?


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Noname57 said:


> Is that true?


Yes, in a stream he did.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Apr 2, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Lmao @Keranu you might have hit the nail on the head here. Wtf is this?
> View attachment 2053241
> Thread


Here is more posts by that user Stacey


----------



## Ralphamale (Apr 3, 2021)

DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM IP2?! I NEED YOU TO PUT SOME RESPEK ON MY NAME! Ralph just see's another community that he can steal money from. Fuentes makes too much money to sleep on a pissed up RV smelling of the gunt so there is no way this is going to happen.


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 3, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Here is more posts by that user Stacey


So is Stacey the same person as Blade's Last Bottle?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Apr 3, 2021)

If they do an RV then Null needs a bunk on it.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 3, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Here is more posts by that user Stacey
> View attachment 2053595


"...So he isn't carrying all the weight."

We have an ancient Chinese saying around here: You're gonna carry that gunt.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Apr 3, 2021)

So two morbidly obese men want to take a RV trip with a group of people who despise the two of them, knowing that the group of people they want to join had a disasterous RV trip themselves, a trip that had one of them raped by a social retard with diabete legs?

Then those two think adding in the midget grifter who supports incest will somehow make things better? I mean, grown men can do whatever they want, but this trip is going to be a short one.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 3, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Here is more posts by that user Stacey
> View attachment 2053595


Destiny doesn't really need the money anymore at this point. Not to mention that he's a confirmed degenerate on so many different levels (polyamory, cuckolding, defending CP, giving his whore girlfriend money to fly around the world to get blacked, etc). I imagine he'd actually be rather boring to watch in real time.


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 3, 2021)

Is there any hard evidence the various parties plan to do this? It would be hilarious but this thread is basically fanfiction at this point.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Apr 3, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 2047333


Holy shit lool


----------



## ManletPower (Apr 3, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> Here is more posts by that user Stacey
> View attachment 2053595


Are we really going to take some random shizo's post from IP2 as credible source of info?

Ethan and Vaush are on horrible terms, Vaush has anxiety issues and he also doesn't want to engage with Fuentes in online debate (unless censorship can occur, Fuentes has called for more formal format of debate, with neutral moderator - you for sure are not getting that in some stinky RV) let alone IRL, Destiny has made it clear he'd never want to be part of a project where Ethan is a co-host..

I mean this shizo is making assumptions that Fuentes and Destiny would get physical LOL. Destiny (and in certain cases even Fuentes) is already very cautious who he associates with (in debates) and to even think for second that he'd risk his brand for some fat drunk's RV project is just absurd.


----------



## Keranu (Apr 4, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Is there any hard evidence the various parties plan to do this? It would be hilarious but this thread is basically fanfiction at this point.


The most convincing evidence to me was Destiny's strange and retracted blurt out. There definitely at least seems to be some long ongoing negotiations between PPP and Ralph, and the RV keeps getting tossed into the few public statements on the topic. I just can't see them all going in an RV, even without COVID restrictions.

Even if that is the plan, there's little chance the gunt will go on the RV and even less chance that he'll stay on it for long.

Then again, Ralph has been really desperate for money lately and has already tried cashing off IP2.

I think there could still be a fight on the horizon for Ralph. Either with PPP or somebody else.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Apr 4, 2021)

RedSkull14 said:


> Gunt RV trip confirmed fake and gay by the man himself:
> View attachment 2056945


welp, that was fun while it lasted
https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1378583966798741505 (archive)
https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1378584320445710336 (archive)




@Keranu


----------



## Keranu (Apr 4, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> welp, that was fun while it lasted
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1378583966798741505 (archive)
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1378584320445710336 (archive)
> View attachment 2056950
> ...


Hi Ralph, thanks for checking out my thread. He's probably referring to the Stacey posts, but he was here first.

I have no idea what Ralph, PPP, and Destiny have (had?) going behind the scenes. It's all on record, Ralph even prompted us to "think about it." Maybe it was all one last gunt-op.

Can anyone confirm if Godwinson really donated $600 on the Killstream? That's the number I recall hearing, either from Ralph or elsewhere.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Apr 4, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Hi Ralph, thanks for checking out my thread. He's probably referring to the Stacey posts, but he was here first.
> 
> I have no idea what Ralph, PPP, and Destiny have (had?) going behind the scenes. It's all on record, Ralph even prompted us to "think about it." Maybe it was all one last gunt-op.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if Godwinson really donated $600 on the Killstream? That's the number I recall hearing, either from Ralph or elsewhere.


people on IP2 were speculating that he tweeted that out to cover his ass, after IP2 roasted him for it and rejected it. they called it "jew tatics". Because he got embarrassed and didnt want to take an L
IP2 post about it https://ip2always.win/p/12i43zvwAy/rv/c/ (archive)




I think it would have been pretty entertaining.
TTS (Text to speech) - "Ethan is short. Ethan is a little shorty, He is 4'9""
Ethan - "Do I look 4'9" bitch?"
rages at chat

I do vaguely remember ethan and baked alaska talking about an RV at the streamer house in arizona months ago


----------



## Keranu (Apr 4, 2021)

Ralph actually is petty enough to cover up his master plan being exposed. But he was the one to put it out there, so I'll take his side on this one. I just don't get why he even brought it up at all, and why PPP and Godwinson discussed it in further detail weeks later. Or why Destiny, a third party, was so hush hush about it.

What's hilarious though is if Ralph thought he could make money from IP2. If there was a big gay RV trip, all the donations would go to IP2 to make fun of Ralph, while Ralph would only collect the usual donos from Crayon Shinchan and Penis Cuckboy. The gunt wouldn't even consider turning on TTS -- he doesn't even read his own hate donos anymore.


----------



## HotdogWater (Apr 4, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> IP2 is reacting to the news. They should know that 99% of his audience is banned from his Discord.
> View attachment 2053303


That's probably because they know anyone who isn't banned from the Guntcord at this point is in the upper 1% echelon of insufferable orbiters


----------



## HotdogWater (Apr 4, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> welp, that was fun while it lasted
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1378583966798741505 (archive)
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1378584320445710336 (archive)
> View attachment 2056950
> ...


World class cope from Gunty, you can tell he took notes from Gator. As soon as everyone shits on him for his idea and makes fun of it, immediate damage control. GOTTA SWEEP IT UP, IT WAS NEVER TRUUUUU


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 4, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Can anyone confirm if Godwinson really donated $600 on the Killstream? That's the number I recall hearing, either from Ralph or elsewhere.


He didn't donate $600, he donated $700 worth of lemons. It is well documented in the PPP thread and guntstream discussion thread.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Apr 4, 2021)

Look is there a way this can be memed into reality?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 4, 2021)

Null and Faith confirmed for the RV trip. Coach kino might also make an appearance. Don't let anyone tell you anything else.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 8, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> welp, that was fun while it lasted
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1378583966798741505 (archive)
> https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1378584320445710336 (archive)
> View attachment 2056950
> ...





anuscabbage12 said:


> people on IP2 were speculating that he tweeted that out to cover his ass, after IP2 roasted him for it and rejected it. they called it "jew tatics". Because he got embarrassed and didnt want to take an L
> IP2 post about it https://ip2always.win/p/12i43zvwAy/rv/c/ (archive)
> View attachment 2057199
> 
> ...





AltisticRight said:


> He didn't donate $600, he donated $700 worth of lemons. It is well documented in the PPP thread and guntstream discussion thread.


At least da gunt loves mama Ralph. People maybe aren't getting a RV with Ralph inside the mudshack in wheels, but at least he is doing the right thing and maybe inform his mother of Xander before she passes away.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 8, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> At least da gunt loves mama Ralph. People maybe aren't getting a RV with Ralph inside the mudshack in wheels, but at least he is doing the right thing and maybe inform his mother of Xander before she passes away.


Wrong she's dying because he won't accept he can't visit or needs a vaccine  to and is instead leaving her to rot like a pile of meat left on the counter rather than the fridge, piggy is using his moms still suffering soul trapped corpse as a shield when she'd literally be better off if he fucked off and did the rv trip with crack heads. It's honestly the most disgusting thing he's done besides advocating for molesting "impure" children who "chose" to be whores


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 8, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Wrong she's dying because he won't accept he can't visit or needs a vaccine  to and is instead leaving her to rot like a pile of meat left on the counter rather than the fridge, piggy is using his moms still suffering soul trapped corpse as a shield when she'd literally be better off if he fucked off and did the rv trip with crack heads. It's honestly the most disgusting thing he's done besides advocating for molesting "impure" children who "chose" to be whores


I may be too optimistic. He could be full of shit, but the only redeeming factor of these trips to the hospital is the hope of Sandra finishing the cycle of life and getting the bonus of being a grandmother.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 8, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> I may be too optimistic. He could be full of shit, but the only redeeming factor of these trips to the hospital is the hope of Sandra finishing the cycle of life and getting the bonus of being a grandmother.


tfw your institutionalized other son is less of a disappointment


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 8, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> tfw your institutionalized other son is less of a disappointment


AUGH AYLOGS WHY DONT THESE LEMONS FIX A BRAIN INJURY ITS ALL BROKE DICK FARMS FAULT (sorry gator looks like you're going to have to work overtime at Kroger's since i can't pay you this month)


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 8, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> AUGH AYLOGS WHY DONT THESE LEMONS FIX A BRAIN INJURY ITS ALL BROKE DICK FARMS FAULT (sorry gator looks like you're going to have to work overtime at Kroger's since i can't pay you this month)


Imagine earnestly taking that from your boss who just raised 200 dollars to eat a 30 dollar edible. 

PLEASE SIR MAY I HAVE ANOTHER?


----------



## Keranu (Sep 15, 2021)

My dearest Kiwi Friend @RickestRickCriminal has informed me that Ralph and Andy have confirmed tonight that there was indeed an RV Gunt!!!







I did not hear this personally, I assume it was said on tonight's Killstream? Any clips or timestamps for this would be greatly appreciated.

It's a shame though that Ralph has already threatened to stab PPP in the throat otherwise we could have witnessed a similar scenario actually play out in an RV livestream.

I also find it funny that Ralph has proven himself to be a liar again by outright denying my conspiracy theory last April.


Thanks again for notifying me, Rick


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 23, 2021)

Gunt and Bibble are currently on air talking about getting an RV before the end of the year and following the Oregon Trail.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Nov 23, 2021)

Gunt and Bibble traveling across the country while his pregnant horse bride slaves away at subway. Gator now is your chance to come in and swoop her off her hooves and be the good father Ralph can never be!


----------



## Rei is shit (Nov 23, 2021)

Joining the IP2 """network""" is the logical conclusion to Ralphs white trash life. He can live out his dreams in vegas, sleeping on the sidewalk, yelling NAWT TRU for donos so he can bet on horses. Plus its time for him to trade in his pills for a meth pipe.


----------



## veri (Nov 24, 2021)

Rei is shit said:


> Joining the IP2 """network""" is the logical conclusion to Ralphs white trash life. He can live out his dreams in vegas, sleeping on the sidewalk, yelling NAWT TRU for donos so he can bet on horses. Plus its time for him to trade in his pills for a meth pipe.


ralph has the coveted mgm credit card and they’re always giving their VIP CUSTOMER ethan ralph free stays. he can turn his stale comped hotel room into a streamer house and gamble all his superchats in VEGAS BAYBAY


----------



## 412-L (Nov 24, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Gunt and Bibble are currently on air talking about getting an RV before the end of the year and following the Oregon Trail.


----------



## FM Bradley (Nov 24, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Gunt and Bibble are currently on air talking about getting an RV before the end of the year and following the Oregon Trail.


Them considering this makes it all but assured it won't happen. That said, please let it happen.

You think it's bad worrying about MeltyTW honking the horn outside your hotel, you fat fuck? Just wait until you get to the last 400 miles of the Trail. It will be quite easy to find whatever I-84 trucker-blowjob mecca rest stop you're parked at and follow the stench. Stock up on benzos, pig. You'll need them to drown out all the imaginary spraypaint can-rattling I'll have you hearing by then.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 24, 2021)

This is going as well as Riley and Digibro getting an RV but "having an NDA" to conveniently avoid posting pictures of the non-existent RV.

Can we do a poll on who gets it first?


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 8, 2021)

He has pending charges and part of his release conditions will be not leaving the State of VA. Unfortunately, this isn't going to happen


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 8, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> He has pending charges and part of his release conditions will be not leaving the State of VA. Unfortunately, this isn't going to happen


I'm going to be optimistic and take the whitepilled option of ralph besting all the slanderous charges, going on top of the world like the ralpha he is and deciding the broke dick faggots at the karenfarms ain't got shit on him and he is in fact going to own rackets with an epic cross country rv trip drawn by his trusty mare maiden mantsu


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 8, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> I'm going to be optimistic and take the whitepilled option of ralph besting all the slanderous charges, going on top of the world like the ralpha he is and deciding the broke dick faggots at the karenfarms ain't got shit on him and he is in fact going to own rackets with an epic cross country rv trip drawn by his trusty mare maiden mantsu


Its unfortunate bc the RV trip would be a complete dumpster fire. Rackets did nothing wrong. And, Ralph will probably beat the charges, but for the reason Rackets said, not the gay speculation everyone else is coming up with. idk why Ralph is even mad at Rackets, tbh, since its his own antics that probably got the charges reopened against him, not anything Rackets said.

Also, I think its AFGHANtsu 





						Amanda Lynn Morris / "May" / Pantsu Party / sadNtrad
					

I'm glad she got the bangs permanently installed. I think they were like wig bangs before.  Man, usually women in their 20s will have a career or school going well, and then they get bad bangs.  May reversed it. Her life is a dumpster fire, but she got good bangs.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 8, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> . And, Ralph will probably beat the charges, but for the reason Rackets said, not the gay speculation everyone else is coming up with.


hell beat it because the wigger shenanigans hell devolve into immediately after will give me so much pure joy and because i think by now ralph gets the gist of me calling him a worthless piggy who should chug two shots down his gunt and leave the other 4 on the table for mantsu and the demon child


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 8, 2021)

He'll beat it bc he'll argue that he had no "intent" to "harm" that other dude, and its pretty clear his intent was not to harm Faith. He'll say he was a large streamer creating drama on a smaller streamer's channel which could only benefit the smaller streamer. "I was making him famous. What do you mean I was trying to 'harm' him. Look at how many more viewers he has now"


----------

